# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Vodafone: Τιμολογιακές αλλαγές σε χρεώσεις περιαγωγής για συνδρομητές Συμβολαίου, Καρτοκινητής και Καρτοπρογράμματος

## nnn

Από 16 Οκτωβρίου 2018 oι βασικές χρεώσεις για χρήση δεδομένων κατά την περιαγωγή στις χώρες Αλβανία, Βοσνία, Σερβία, Κόσοβο και Μαυροβούνιο διαμορφώνονται από €4,03/ΜΒ σε €0,85/ΜΒ (το βήμα χρέωσης παραμένει 1 kb). Οι αλλαγές αφορούν συνδρομητές συμβολαίου, καρτοκινητής & καρτοπρογράμματος.

Οι παραπάνω τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24%.

Για πληροφορίες επισκεφθείτε το https://www.vodafone.gr/eshop/vodafone-mobile/roaming/.

*Πηγή : Vodafone*

----------

